# [Gnome] Configuration à l'install 2008.0

## doulinux

Bjr,

Après mes problèmes de carte vidéo Radeon X800 GTO :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709476.html

Pendant l'install j'ai eu un environnement correct, si je me souviens bien, un menu déroulant avec quelques choix + un terminal dans lequel j'ai pu lancer "installer" après avoir tuer gdm relancé startx je l'ai eu en mode graphie sinon c'était du python...

Enfin, découvrant Gnome (habitué à Kde), je retrouvais mes petits et au bout du compte l'install c'est bien terminée.

Au passage j'ai noté mes sélections :

- config eth0

- adduser

- Extra packages : gdm xorg-X11 vim Firefox

- Startup services : xdm numlock

- Préférences : gdm vim fr-latin9 gnome

Au reboot, je n'ai pas grand chose :

- un bel écran avec une marguerite jaune, c'est bien

- la possibilité de me connecter root ou user, c'est bien

- j'arrive sur un écran, et là il y a juste un terminal d'ouvert, c'est déjà çà...  :Laughing: 

- un menu (très limité) au clic gauche de la souris

- je ne vois Firefox nulle part, si je le lance dans un terminal, il démarre... 

Je fais quelques essais de configuration, et là c'est la catastrophe :

- parfois tout est bloqué et suis obligé de tuer gdm ET/OU startx

- parfois mon écran Gnome se met à clignoter 6 fois, puis je me retrouve en mode terminal

En GROS, je patauge !

Questions :

Q1 : tout çà est-il normal, ça se configure comment Gnome ? j'ai l'impression d'être plus sur X que sur Gnome (à moins qu'ils se ressemblent...), un lien Internet pour me dépatouiller SVP, juste de quoi commencer...

Q2 : tout çà, enfin le clignotement, serait-il lié à mon pb de carte vidéo ?

Déjà MERCI pour votre aide   :Smile: 

----------

## pititjo

Là tu ne lance pas gnome. Pour être sur gnome tu dois le choisir dans GDM (un des menus au moment de se logger) ou bien ajouter « exec gnome-session" » dans ton ~/.xinitrc ou encore modifier la variable XSESSION dans /etc/rc.conf.

Bienvenue sur Gnome   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doulinux

Bonsoir pitijo, et merci de ta réponse.

Dans mes fichiers :

- /etc/rc.conf -- il y avait déjà XSESSION="Gnome"

- /etc/conf.d/xdm -- il y avait déjà DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

~/.xinitrc -- j'ai ajouté : exec gnome-session

çà ne change rien, je dois être bourrin !

Lorsque je boot, j'arrive sur un écran Login/passwd

Avec en bas 3 boutons :

- Options = Sélect Langage + Restart + Shutdown

---------------Sélect Session ---------------Last Session / gnome.desktop / Run Xclient script / Custom Session / Failsafe Gnome / Failsafe Terminal

---------------Remote..

---------------Configure

Avec configure, je peux changer l'image... + qq bricoles

Avec Select Session j'ai essayé toutes les options

- VIDE ----- Last Session

- Last Lagage OU System Default

Lorsque je me connecte root ou user, j'arrive sur une fenêtre Session Menu dans laquelle je n'ai qu'un choix Default que je prends, puis j'ai :

4 petites fenêtres Client List / Session Log / Checkpoint / Shtudown

en bas à droite, dans ce que W2K appelle la barre des taches, il y a un logo Gnome, et parfois l'heure.

ET RIEN D'AUTRE !

J'ai beau cliquer droit/gauche partout, soit rien ne se passe, soit j'ai un menu déroulant Twm (très limité à part ouvrir un terminal X)

J'imagine que Gnome c'est autre chose que çà !

J'ai beau tuer à partir de la console, xdm et/ou startx , relancer après avoir supprimer /tmp/.X0-lock, je me retrouve dans la même situation, sauf que parfois le maigre menu Twm n'apparait même pas.

J'ai consulté cette doc :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml

Bien sûr je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour, je démarre... mais le reste me semble correct.

Au fait Firefox démarre mais après avoir signalé une erreur que je n'ai pas noté, et quand j'en sort j'ai une page d'injure dans laquelle il est entre autre question de gnome, j'en aurais bien fait un copier/coller mais je ne peux même pas monter une clé USB...

As-tu une idée pitijo,

Merci d'avance à tout le monde.

----------

## pititjo

T'as emerger gnome-base/gnome ou gnome-base/gnome-light ?

----------

## doulinux

Non je n'ai rien emerge du tout, j'ai fait juste l'install du CD, je pensais que ça suffisait...

----------

## pititjo

ben va faloir installer gnome alors   :Smile:   Tu connais déjà la page du manuel   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Attends deux minutes, t'aurais pas utiliser cette horrible chose qu'est l'installateur graphique de Gentoo, qui n'est pas stable ni supporté officiellement, pour installer Gentoo ? Au vue de ce que tu dis, on dirait bien.

Et si je ne me trompe pas je t'invite à faire une petite lecture : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Le manuel d'installation de gentoo.

Et ensuite de faire une installation propre.

----------

## doulinux

Ben SI kopp, j'ai gravé un CD livecd-i686-installer-2008.0-r1.iso depuis un miroir, j'ai bouté dessus et suivis les instructions.

J'avais bien vu la super doc du handbook en français (BRAVO et MERCI aux traducteurs), mais je ne voulais pas attaquer gentoo par la face Nord tout dessuite.

Donc là juste pour voir, je vais faire l'install de gnome comme me le suggère pitijo et dans la foulée, si je ne suis pas resté au fond d'une crevasse, promis kopp, j'en fait une dizaine au handbook   :Very Happy:  autant dire que vous allez avoir la paix pendant qq jours.

Aurais-je pu trouver quelque part, sur une doc, un post... qu'après avoir installé à partir du CD ce n'était pas fini...

Je suis en train de me faire une liste de favoris sur la doc gentoo, mais j'en découvre un peu partout au petit bonheur la chance !

MERCI à vous deux,

@ très bientôt   :Laughing: 

----------

## pititjo

Attention, si tu fais un « emerge -av gnome » ça va prendre beaucoup de temps et t'installer beaucoup de choses pas forcément utiles. Je te conseille très vivement de préférer gnome-light.

Et comme kopp je te conseil la « face nord » au final c'est presque plus facile, surtout pour la suite, parce que tu sais ce que tu fais.

----------

## doulinux

MERCI, je pars donc sur une light, d'autant que je ne suis pas un fana des environnements graphiques !

De mon temps il y n'y en avait pas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Si t'es pas fana des environnements graphiques, alors pourquoi ne veux tu pas passer par l'installation traditionnelle "qui marche"™ ?

ça prendra beaucoup moins de temps que de se fatiguer à corriger tous les problèmes idiots venus du liveCD installer

(j'avais cru que ça n'existait plus ??? bref je sais pas j'utilise le Sysrescue CD

----------

## doulinux

Je veux dire que dans mon install pourrie, je vais faire çà :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml

çà ne me prendra pas beaucoup de temps, juste pour voir où ça m'amène, si ça plante je n'insiste pas et après je repars de zéro avec :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

